# Sahara Rods



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

:twisted:


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

I like mine, they don't have much backbone, but they handle the moreten bay snaps and grassies no problem, and also throw the light bream lollies well in the canals.


----------



## Shuggy22 (Sep 14, 2012)

hey mate

i used to own a sahara rod (broke it my fault not the rod)
I dont know exactly which rod your looking at but mine is the purple pearlescent 
looking thing.

was an awesome rod great feel and awesome to cast all day long the only issue I had with it 
was (now probly by no means technical term but) where the nut tightened down on top 
of the reel the little metal ferrul pushed through and the nut itself would always wind on a bit skew.
wasnt a huge issue but was just a shame to the rest of the rod.

like i said may not be the exact same rod, if it is thought just have a good look at it.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

I went ahead and bought the $129 special the girl also let me get the Sahara 3000 model reel, went with the 4-6kg Rod 6'9" length I have 12lb fincrew braid and 15lb black magic fluorocarbon, should be alright for Flathead and most other estuary species up here, a bit heavy but there are some large critters up here
Went for the heavier rod purely cause I have broken 2 other 2-4kg rods just on snags.
spooled up today laughing.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

I love mine, ive had it for a few years now and it's my go to rod for most fishing. I've got bream on lightly weighted soft plastics to catching snapper out in the bay with it...It might be just my rod or it might be a sahara thing but ive cought more rocks then I have fish with it so just be warned it might be a rock catcher. :lol:


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

I've got the 6'9" 4-6kg rod and it's done pretty well for me. The biggest fish i've had on it was a 80 something cm snapper. The rod did great until the fish was laying on its side beside the yak and I stuffed it up. It should do you well.


----------

